# Giant Owners - Need Help



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

I had my sights set on the Defy Advanced 1. Currently I ride an OCR 2. However, the shop owner, who is also part of my Wednesday night ride group is telling me I should be on the TCR Advanced. 

Our rides average 25 to 35 miles at a pace of 20 to 22mph, depending on what part of the season it is. I was focused on the Defy for two reasons: compact gearing and a slightly longer headtube. I have modified my current ride a bit by stretching the stem to a 120, cutting the steerer, and tuning the front derailleur so it can't shift into the granny. Granted it is an aluminum frame, but I am quite comfortable, even on centuries. THe cassette is a 12-28, which I like except for the occasional, "I am in between gears" feeling. I figured a compact would allow me to close up the gaps (front is 50/39/30 - 30 is not used). I find myself in the large chainring and second to last highest gear in the rear a lot when we are in the flats, but I figure that is common with most everyone. I cant say that I have ever spinned out at 12 and 50. 

My shop owner's exact comment was, "If you aren't fit for a double, then who is"? Quite flattering, but I'm not convinced, yet. He rides a TCR and he told me to try his out next time. He said it is quite comfortable, and I would benefit from the geometry of the bike. He uses a 12-27 in the rear and loves it. He loves riding in the large chainring and the third lowest gear in the rear. It's the sweet spot. 

I did the gear calculations, and it's basically a wash between 53/39 - 12-27 and a 50/34 - 11-25. I do get the tighter grouping with the compact. 

I know I have to try both. I also have learned from my bike that with some tweaking I can make any bike feel right as long as the sizing is correct. It probably will come down to trade offs in frame design. The TCR's down tube is absolutely massive. I'm guessing it adds stiffness but also must absorb a ton of road buzz. Thoughts?


----------



## utahn (Sep 11, 2006)

I ride a TCR and really like it. I just purchased a 12-27 for the rear, it helps with the big mountains. The bike is super stiff with minimal road buzz. I don't think the standard gearing is a big deal. You will be happy with either bike I'm sure.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

The owner of Giant (who's a rather old guy who'd surely have concern regarding comfort) is seen in photos actually riding a TCR. I'm pretty sure he used it for one of his long distance event rides.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

I love my TCR Advanced. Best bike I've ever owned, and I have owned quite a few. At one point in time I had a Serotta which had a very long head-tube. I found the position appealing when riding in the drops, and I was looking for a similar feeling position in the Giant TCR. However, I ended up having to swap the 90mm/8-degree stem that comes with the TCR out for a 90mm/6-degree stem. This gave me the right feeling that I like to have when riding in the drops. I did first try a 100mm stem, but ended up going back to the 90mm because it just felt better.

The down-tube does both what you said, adds stifness and reduces road buzz. It is a great bike!


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't know what kind of terrain you're covering, but a 20-22mph average for 25+ miles suggests that you've got good fitness.

See my thread or any others on this board regarding the TCR Advanced, you'll be hard pressed to find a negative review. Easily the best bike I've ever owned. No regrets. I think you would also be happy on the Defy; I would ask yourself if you're looking for more comfort than your current setup and then compare the geometry and setup of a hypothetical TCR and Defy build.

I rode 150 miles on my TCR on Saturday, 12k feet of climbing. Longest day I've ever had on the bike and I have ZERO complaints about my Giant. I could not be more pleased.


----------



## calaris (May 4, 2010)

When I purchased my TCR Advanced SL from the shop, the first thing I asked for was to swap out the crankset for a compact and the cassette to a 11-28 and the shop did this free of charge. I'd suggest you ask the shop if they can make this exchange on the TCR they are suggesting for you.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the 2011 Defy Advanced 1 and it is my first road bike. I've been riding it now for eight months and really like it. I'm starting to feel I would like a stiffer frame set in the future in hopes it would assist me with my climbing. I think with your level of skill and speed perhaps the TCR would be the bike. That coming from a guy that's new to the sport and only has 2100 miles logged. Ride them both and see what you think  I do know you can't go wrong with a Giant!


----------



## nab00215 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, a couple of mounts I made my first purchase of a road bike.
I had a limited budget so I purchased the TCR Composite SE M size, a great value bike.
I use it for commuting and week-end escapes around Tokyo The bike performed very well
very secure cornering and climb like a dream.
I noticed a problem, the saddle was positioned about 3 degree to the left, I made a claim to the store where I purchased the bike. the guys told me the problem could be the seat post.
A week later I received a new post. unfortunately after replacing it the result was exactly the same.
The dealer told me that the problem could be with the frame it self, he advised me to send the bike to the manufacturer for evaluation. After 2 weeks I got a reply from Giant, they accept to replace the frame under warranty. 2 days later I got a call from the vendor, he told me the frame had the same problem a bout 3 degree positioned to the left. Giant proposed a full refund if I was not satisfied. 
it was a desapoint , I decided to be refunded. I had to consider purchasing a new bike after reading posts a bout different brand, yesterday I made a big deal I purchase a Specialized Tarmac SL2 comp for a great value of about 40%OFF. I was lucky I noticed the defect just in time.:thumbsup:


----------



## tnancarvis (Jun 27, 2011)

I currently ride both the Defy 1 and the TCR Advanced - both bikes are great and, in my opinion, offer significant improvements over the OCR geometry. Specs of each of my Giants are:

2009 Giant Defy 1 (M/L): 50/39/30 Front, 12-27 rear.
2009 Giant TCR Advanced 3 (M/L): 53/39 Front, 12-25 rear.

I purchased the Defy as my regular ride, but when I started commuting to work to supplement my riding, the Defy became my commuter bike and I picked up the TCR Advanced as my weekend/weeknight recreational rider.

First of all, the Defy 1 is a great ride. The geometry is awesome, and the frame, in my opinion, is pretty stiff for an aluminum bike. The specs on the current 2011 Defy's have not changed much since 2009 - only real difference is the drivetrain -the 2011 Defy 1 is now offered with a compact crankset and an 11-28 cassette. This configuration would certainly help with the hills, but you might still feel the "between the gears" feeling with this cassette. Overall, though, the Defy 1 is a quality bike which I think you would be quite pleased with.

Regarding the TCR Advanced - Just fantastic! This bike simply wants to be ridden, and fast. Also, this bike loves to climb hills, no exaggeration. If you decide on the TCR advanced, the 2011 models still come with the 53/39, 12-25 configuration. I love it. If you are concerned about the standard double crankset, consider this; The frame stiffness allows you to transfer more power from your stroke to forward motion. The TCR Advanced frame offers a real advantage - take it from someone who rides both regularly. If you decide on a TCR Advanced with a compact double, you might actually find yourself wishing you went with the standard double.

If I had to choose 1 bike, and money was not an issue, I would purchase the TCR Advanced with the standard double crank. Only change I might make (based on your input), would be to replace the 12-25 cassette with a 12-27.

Good luck with your choice. Respond back with your final decision. Would love to know how things worked out.


----------



## ice107s (Jul 21, 2011)

*help needed*

Hi guys,

I am new to rod bike but when i saw giant models i just cannot stop loving it. I am not a racer i do not go for competitive ride. I used the bike for work, everyday use, long rides, i need speed and able to climb hills, i saw the defy 1 and tcr composite 1 models. which 1 should i choose? I am recommended with defy1 over tcr composite 1 as it is uncomfortable. What do you guys think. i need help. Thanks


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a Defy 1 and think it is great.

Form what I have heared you should steer clear of the TCR composite at all costs.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

ice107s said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to rod bike but when i saw giant models i just cannot stop loving it. I am not a racer i do not go for competitive ride. I used the bike for work, everyday use, long rides, i need speed and able to climb hills, i saw the defy 1 and tcr composite 1 models. which 1 should i choose? I am recommended with defy1 over tcr composite 1 as it is uncomfortable. What do you guys think. i need help. Thanks


While I'm an owner of the Defy Advanced 1 that doesn't make it the right bike for everyone. You will read many times on these forums that the fit is everything. Ride them both and you will know  There are many great bikes out there. Find the one that feels right and go for it. It's the best thing I ever did  Enjoy the process and good luck. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

My 2010 TCR Advanced is super comfy and with a compact chainring there is nothing in the rocky mountain foothills that I can't climb (think I have a 27 in back, not sure). I am totally middle of the pack, you would likely kick my butt. 

You will be able to get lower and more aero on the TCR. 22 MPH rides = lots of time on the drops.

You will be happy with both though so don't sweat it too much.


----------



## tnancarvis (Jun 27, 2011)

Wildcard, would like to know where you heard that you should steer clear of the TCR composite. Thanks.


----------



## rluuluu (Jun 29, 2011)

+1 for why to stay away from TCR Composite.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

rluuluu said:


> +1 for why to stay away from TCR Composite.


Why..?


----------



## rluuluu (Jun 29, 2011)

Because I'd like to know why as well


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

The weather was a little dicey today so instead of heading out towards the mountains I thought I would do a lap of my city courtesy of it's extensive pathway.

Some of the paths are smooth, but the Canadian winter is as hard to paths as it is on roads, so you need to deal with lots of ruts, roots and holes. I left the house prepared to be fixing flats.

It was about a 2.5 hour ride and distance was 70 km (it is a pathway after all). I can honestly say my 2010 TCR adv is a smoother ride on this route than my Santa Cruz Blur - no joke.

In my 30 years of racing/riding bikes I can honestly say this is the best bike that I have ever owned (compared to Colnagos, Pinarellos, Williers, Lemonds, Cannondales...). The acceleration on short sharp climbs is mind boggling and the effort to keep the bike at 30kph on the flats feels like zero (which of course makes you want to go faster). 

I swapped out the Aksium wheels that came on my bike for Kysrium Elites (really old ones) with Vittoria Open Corsas. Those supple tires might have helped some.

Anyway, I just thought I would add to this thread.

Here she is with a set of wheels I decided not to keep (Tubulars) - I also ride the stock Arione now:


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

To the OP, what did you finally decide on?

I recently purchased a TCR Advanced SL3. Like calaris, I asked my LBS to swap out the standard double to a compact double and they did free of charge. Like lewdvig, I love the TCR line. It's quick, responsive, and sooo stable at speed. I was looking at the Defy at the same time as the SL3. The shop owner told me that everyone who tried both always picked the TCR because of its responsiveness. I tried the SL3 and bought it. I didn't even try the Defy. The TCR was that good.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

The TCR Composite has been a very dodgy offering form Giant, the 2011 version could be described as a Lemon. This is only try for the Compiste, the Advanced and SL Advanced are great bikes.

There have been a number of isses reported with the Compiste bottom bracket noises, seat post miss alignment, cracking of frame etc.

It seems like giant compromised all quality to pump out a cheap composite frame, my advice look past it and got to the Advanced or if you cant afforde it look at the Defy 1, is Aluminium but is a good buy at the price.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

Isn't she pretty?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

That's an under statement. That bike is "SICK".


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

I just picked up a 2010 Defy Advanced 2 for $2100 from my LBS today and will be picking it up for its first ride on Saturday. The TCR advanced was way out of my price range or at least the ones they had in stock. I'm not sure what the real difference is between endurance riding and racing but the Defy sure felt good to me and I'm sure I'll enjoy riding it. I see a lot of people here prefer the TCR so I hope I don't have any buyer's remorse. Just kidding.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay, I tried but the fizik arione was just not working for me. Hard to explain but I feel like I am sitting in the seat. So I put my old toupe on the bike. My bum was much happier  Now I feel like I am sitting on my seat. For some reason my bony ass prefers to have the pressure points on the to sit bones and nowhere else. 

I really like the white seat but I am too cheap to shell out 100 bucks or so for a new toupe. So I improvised. Here is another great reason to have duct around the house.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

BTW, the seatpost design is awesome on this bike. You can really dial in the exact position needed to get comfortable.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

The Fizik didn't work for my rump either. Specialized Romin expert is awesome. You gotta love the Giant road bikes. They are just awesome. Enjoy your new bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's my new ride. Very comfortable. Maybe a little heavier than you'd like possibly due to tires and pedals but it's about 19.65 lbs with everything shown in the pic.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Nice, but I would keep it away form that clamp.

My TCR had a warning sticker on it saying do not clamp anywhere on the CF.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

For 30 bucks you can get a clamp adaptor made specifically for the giant aero posts. I use one.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes I just had it balancing on the rack. Not clamped really at all. Thanks for the advice on an adapter as I was wondering were one would clamp the bike since even the post is carbon.


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats, peterk! Awesome looking bike! You'll love the TCR. How she working out for you?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Gus90 said:


> Yes I just had it balancing on the rack. Not clamped really at all. Thanks for the advice on an adapter as I was wondering were one would clamp the bike since even the post is carbon.


I clamp mine on the seat post. It matches up perfectly with my stand which appears to be the same stand you have. BTW, your new bike looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

socfan12 said:


> Congrats, peterk! Awesome looking bike! You'll love the TCR. How she working out for you?



Hmm, where to start.

I am still recovering from my broken clavicle, so major hammerfests are frowned upon by my doc. However, he said I can ride, just be careful and listen to the body when it is in pain. Fair enough (xrays again in September).

You guys were spot on with all of your comments about the bike. I take most comments on here about bikes and how they perform with a grain of salt (sorry) but it is truly much stiffer when you pedal but more compliant over the bumps and cracks in the road. The two completely contradict each other, but somehow Giant managed to do it. 

I doubt I will be faster but there is no doubt that I will get less beat up on my rides. My rides are in the 25 to 30 mile range for now, not long, but I can already tell the my bones are taking much less of a beating. I can also tell that the pedal strokes are easier. I can't really get out of the saddle and sprint yet, but I can already tell that my pedal strokes take less effort. Not sure if its the cranks or the frame or both, but it is nice. I have been using the 12/25 cassette for now and I really have had no need for the 27 or 28. Just like somebody said above, it is more efficient. 

I joined my crew for a group ride for the first time last week. I'm still out of shape (been stuck on a trainer only) but I was able to hang in the pack at an average rate of 20.5 mph for 30 miles. Granted I couldn't pull, but I hung in there. I found that it took a bit less effort to hide in the peleton. 

Short of adding a motor, I'm not sure I could ask for anything more out of a bicycle. I hated the Arione seat, but that was easily fixed. I swapped my wheels because my Neuvations are lighter, but at the end of the day the DT Swiss 1800s feel the same. 

Thanks for everybody's help and comments. You all were quite helpful and truthful. Unfortunately, I lost most of my riding season. However I am finally riding a bit outside again and will continue until it is too cold. Then it's time to ski


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

peterk said:


> Hmm, where to start.
> 
> I am still recovering from my broken clavicle, so major hammerfests are frowned upon by my doc. However, he said I can ride, just be careful and listen to the body when it is in pain. Fair enough (xrays again in September).
> 
> ...


Wow, sorry to hear that. Good to hear you are on the amends, though. You'll recover soon enough and enjoy her even more when you get back out. Take it slow, and hope to see you're back on the road soon!:thumbsup:


----------

